# lintels Sizing



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

The last load of our lintels to complete job has arrived. Oddly enough this load came with 5×5×64. Set the first 4 yesterday and the flex I described at the beginning of post is gone. I'm convinced the other's used throughout the job were grossly under sized for our applications. The difference is really shocking. As the old saying goes. I did learn something, what not to do in this situation.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

CYA buddy, preserve your copies of all your communications regarding the under length/undersized lintels, and the responses that said "don't worry about it". Success has a thousand fathers, failure is an orphan...

Man enough to change the lintels, but not enough integrity to fix the built errors, Greed, pride/shame/face, or sloth, we'll never know. More do as I say Contracting and Design, not as I DO.....


----------

